# Part time IT job



## vaishakbabu (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello -

I'm a software engineer, currently employed with an MNC in India. I was planning to pursue my Master of Engineering program from Australia and applied for a Master of Professional Engineering course in University of Wollongong, NSW. I got an offer letter from the Uni yesterday and i am very excited about joining the course.

I was informed that as part of the Student Visa, i will be allowed to take up part time jobs up to 40 hrs per fortnight. I was wondering if i will be able to acquire a part time job relevant to my experience in IT. I have 3 years experience in IT as a Software Programmer.

My questions are -
> Is it possible to get part time IT jobs for students?
> If yes, how difficult is it?

I understand that it may be difficult to provide a definite answer to my questions and i may also sound a little too demanding. But all you replies and advises are welcome.

Thanks a lot for your replies.


----------



## Good_Man (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey Vaishakbabu, first of all, good choice! Wollongong is an amazing city to live in. I've been here for 10 months now and I love it. Not to scare you, but IT is in downturn in AU, lot of outsource now, but still need some people to run things. On the whole, professional jobs are difficult to find in Australia. Students do gas station attendant, toilet cleaner, door 2 door sales man, type of jobs to support a living. 

Anyway, if you're not fussy with what work is available, you should be able to secure some work. There are many good job sites in AU, like: SEEK, Mitula Australia, Indeed just to name a few.

In terms of pay rate, usually, how much you earn depends on your job. It can be from 10 dollars an hour to 28 an hour, depending on your skills, qualifications and type of job. Thus, if you have 40 hours every two weeks, that could be $200 a week to about $600 a week. These are just approximations though. Good luck and I hope that helped


----------



## vaishakbabu (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Good_Man,

Thanks for your reply, appreciate that a lot.

I had performed a small background investigation on the student part time jobs in Au and was able to find similar information. I was trying to understand the possibilities of getting *part time* jobs related to IT, which may be Data entry jobs or IT related assistant or clerical work (considering the fact that i have 3 yr exp. in IT ). Also i would like to know if the visa norms allow students to take up these kind of work considering the 40 hrs limitation in work.


----------

